# eheim pro III 2075 why bad reviews



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

The Eheim classics are so simple they tend to be fairly solid. Basic design, no frills. The pro's I think tend to have more of the "gimmicks" of some of the other filters for lack of a better word. Media trays, priming buttons...and more stuff that can "break". If you ask on the forums, the Eheim classics _tend_ to be the most recommended filters. I use them, but I'm not fond of their doubletaps vs. the integrated valves and their difficulty to clean however. 

All the other filters, Fluval, Rena...you'll hear a lot of people praising them, and a lot of people saying they suck. Honestly, there's no real *amazing* filter out there that is the end-all of aquarium filtration.


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

i have one and i love it.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I love my Eheim Pro's. Sold my Pro 3 2075 off once I got a sump going for my turtles and still have my Pro 2 2026 that is old as dirt and only replaced the connector piece once.

Also, I don't think media baskets are gimmicky. lol.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

GeToChKn said:


> I love my Eheim Pro's. Sold my Pro 3 2075 off once I got a sump going for my turtles and still have my Pro 2 2026 that is old as dirt and only replaced the connector piece once.
> 
> Also, I don't think media baskets are gimmicky. lol.


I don't really either, I love media baskets. I'm intending to sell off my Eheim classics for something easier to clean and maintain. :smile: Just wasn't too sure what word to call them.

As for the OP's comments, I looked up the newer Eheim Pro 3's on Amazon, and it does seem like there's a handful of reviews about them leaking (which for aquarium filters is pretty catastrophic). Not sure whether the Eheim Pro 3's are just subpar quality, these are isolated incidents, or whether someone just forgot to put the oring in.

Sunsun filters have been getting good comments as of late it seems, and the new Fluval 06 line has too. The Fluval G's seem *really* nice if you want to pony up that kind of dough.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd get a CFS-500 over a ProIII anyday. 

My experience with the Pro III:

Love the media baskets... that's about it. The flow is below par for it's size. The primer button is useless if your power cuts off inadvertently. You'd have to reopen the head in order to get the prime button to operate again. While opening the head, you will spill lots of water in the process so you better have a big enough pan or towel ready. The prime button itself is a flawed design. Over time, it will lose it's sealing ability causing the filter to leak from the head unit (it happened to me). You have to open up the head, remove the primer button, clean it, and apply loads of Vaseline. It's been holding a seal again for about 6 months now since the leakage.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

I also have a 2075 and an SunSun 304b and I would prob just get the SunSun instead if I did it over again. The Eheim doesnt leak on me or anything but at twice the cost I cant justify that kind of money for a name. My SunSun is just as quiet as my Eheim and move ALOT more water. 

Dont get me wrong the Ehiems are good, but just not worth the price when there are others that do the same thing and leave you money left over to get more Shrimp.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

+1 for the Fluval FX5 while we're throwing recommendations out there. Also, the CFS 500 is a good choice too, if you're price conscious. The FX5 is an awesome filter though. $240 w/shipping? Can't beat it..


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> I'd get a CFS-500 over a ProIII anyday.
> 
> My experience with the Pro III:
> 
> Love the media baskets... that's about it. The flow is below par for it's size. The primer button is useless if your power cuts off inadvertently. You'd have to reopen the head in order to get the prime button to operate again. While opening the head, you will spill lots of water in the process so you better have a big enough pan or towel ready. The prime button itself is a flawed design. Over time, it will lose it's sealing ability causing the filter to leak from the head unit (it happened to me). You have to open up the head, remove the primer button, clean it, and apply loads of Vaseline. It's been holding a seal again for about 6 months now since the leakage.


this


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

I've always had good luck with the Fluval line too. The 06's look pretty nice, thinking about getting a 206 for my 20 gallon. They always seem to have more flow than the compareable eheims. I had a friend who said he had a flaming impeller shoot up through his fluval, but I never saw that one for myself...


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

For 1/3 the price, I guess that's the only thing it can't beat but reliability has been great. 

I have the 4 stage sun sun and the Eheim Pro 3 and I would use the Eheim over the sun sun. 

I bought the sunsun for a tank at work but my Eheim started to leak from the seal where top and base meet after 5 years of use and I didn't have the time to diagnose and still haven't it. 

If I still had the large fish in the 90 then this filter would not be adequate. The output doesn't even compare Eheim.

I got this filter for free so yeah, if i had to buy a filter for my tanks I'd probably wouldn't look at this range but if cost is not a concern you won't be disappointed.


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

NyteBlade said:


> I've always had good luck with the Fluval line too. The 06's look pretty nice, thinking about getting a 206 for my 20 gallon. They always seem to have more flow than the compareable eheims. I had a friend who said he had a flaming impeller shoot up through his fluval, but I never saw that one for myself...



I got the 206 on sale for $60. Its great, alot more quiet than the 205 and more flow:icon_mrgr
been almost a year and still do not regret it


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Eheim pro 3*

The reason why people are giving it bad reviews are because the first gen Pro 3 are prone to leakage. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/112333-leaking-eheim-pro3.html

The problem was addressed. If your Pro 3 is older then Aug 2010 then its prone to leaking. I have a new model ( 2011) running now for over a year with no problems. This is a very good filter and you should not hesitate to buy one , but 
if you tank is big enough and you want more water movement I would go with the FX5 ( best big tank filter IMO )


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've had a 2076 since last June with no leaks so far. A bit overpriced and the e model features aren't worth the extra money, IMO, but I like it in general.


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

On a price note, Big Al's has em on sale right now. Just picked up 2073 for $199, free shipping.


----------

